# Zwei Werbebanner für angemeldete Nutzer abgeschaltet



## Anglerboard Redaktion (24. März 2021)

Liebe Boardies, 

für angemeldete Nutzer sind ab sofort die InImage Werbung (=Werbung in den Bildern) und der Sticky Footer abgeschaltet. Dadurch sollte, vor allem Mobil, das Anglerboard besser nutzbar sein. Durch das Abschalten der beiden Banner mussten wir auch das Cookie-Fenster anpassen. Eventuell müsst ihr da die Einstellungen noch einmal bestätigen. 
Meldet euch bei Fragen. 

Das Anglerboard Team


----------

